
Google admits WebM infringes H.264 patents  - recoiledsnake
http://www.marco.org/2013/03/09/google-webm-infringement/
======
ZeroGravitas
Apart from the obvious trolling, there's no actual reason that the companies
and patents in this new deal necessarily overlap with those in the H.264 pool
is there? MPEG-LA do a bunch of patent pools for different tech.

------
SEJeff
Obvious troll post.

